# Real rose petals in soap???



## prinmel (Mar 10, 2011)

I have never made soap before and wondering if I can I use real rose petals in my melt and pour glyceryn soap?  My plan is to make the soap this summer when my roses are blooming and save it for christmas gifts... will the scent last that long and will the roses inside rot or mold?  Would it be better to use a whole tea rose in the middle?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

The scent won't last and the flower will turn brown whether on the outside or the inside of the soap.


----------



## pops1 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am afraid although it sounds wonderful its not going to work the only dried plant material that doesn't goes brown or yucky is dried calendula .


----------

